# Powder!!!



## rbtree (Dec 20, 2008)

10 days ago, the slopes were bare.....then it snowed...and snowed....super light fluff, rare for the PNW....

and the next storm is rolling in this afternoon..but will bring big winds with it.

I skiied Stevens Pass Thursday,which was super deep (4 feet of 4-5% oisture content snow) but with little terrain open, and nothing steep, there was little fun to be had.

Yesterday, at Crystal Mt, by contrast, was EPIC.....2.5-3.5 feet of blower evenl ighter powder, and. Not many people, was able to ski slightly cut up or untracked powder everywhere I went.. No action pics, no one wanted to stop, and it was danged cold, 0-10 degrees. 






Some of the gnar...




High Campbell lift, which serves up nothing but double diamond expert terrain




Avalanche Basin, part of the South Back Country, which requires ridge hiking and climbing for 10-30 minutes to access incredible goods.




my tracks on the left





I would have stayed up and skied today, but I'm bushed...two bad knees, and a sore butt from taking out a rock with it.....and the big windstorm is coming.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 20, 2008)

Some great scenery, Thanks for the look.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 20, 2008)

We got that powder in the yard now Id like to get up there soon.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pics. 

Id want a little more base before I started hucking those cliff lines. 

Im jealous still.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Dec 22, 2008)

Great pics Roger, thanks.Scenary is awesome, makes me kinda itchy.
I see you have the steeps, but no deeps...lol.. Hard on the gear.

One of these years, but till then I'll just hang in the BC interior. 

Speaking of Epic, are you on the forum??


----------



## KMB (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice snow...nice tracks...I'm almost jealous....

Kevin


----------

